# TheBest(Indoor Grow Journal)



## thebest (Jul 14, 2008)

Germanation Started July 14th, 2008 (Day 1.)

     Okay, I am starting the grow process with 5 seeds, Bag seed plants, so not sure of the strains. I had some different types of buds, so we will see how this works out. Germanation Started July 14th, 2008 (Day 1.)

My Grow box will start out at 3ft wide 3ft tall. Using CFL Cool White, Warm White. During Seedling stage. Then going to a 400 Watt (HPS) bulb after Growth has successed. I will be using Tinfoil (Shiny side up) all around the box to insure maximum Light. The seedling will be on a 24/7 Light schedule for the first 2-4 Days depending on growth. Then switched to a 18/6 Schedule. Box will be well venilated, and a fan proped on low after the 2nd nodes appear healthy.

Nutes I will be using. None untill replanting. I will replant in a 2 Gallon bucket, (space is limited) The nutes will be 17-17-17 NPK ratio. I will start out with a feeding of 1 per 2 weeks on 1/4 strength. Working my way up. 

Water I am using- bottle spring water. (Personal Preference) "Only because I dont want to worry about PH"

Soil- I am going to try and find a soil that does not have a pre-feed. I want to be able to control the release my self. And I don't belive the plant needs any nutrients while in seedling stage."IMO"

I will keep you guys posted on these babies growth! Stay tuned for more (TheBest) Indoor Grow Journal #1




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=68184&stc=1&d=1216017781


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2008)

best of luck to u. i think i might try an clone one my better lookin females too if i can get past all my other hurdles first and try a few indoors over the winter months. but i'll wait on startin wit that til i got all else squared away wit my other.


----------



## thebest (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, the only thing that I would recomend to you would be to to properly treat your clones before bringing them in for bugs. I am having horible problems with spider mites on my outside plant. I am fixing the problem it is just a big nuisance. But, back to what I was saying. Spider Mites lay eggs in webs under the leaves connecting to the stem. Just be on the look out for tiny white dots. And if you start seeing yellow spots and holes this could be a cause too. I would do a seriouse treatment and drench the clones in a pyrethrin or neem oil product before bringing them inside to grow for winter.


----------



## thebest (Jul 14, 2008)

July 14th, 2008
Hey guys, just updating. I am working on the box. I had to change the setup due to space. I will post a picture later on tonight when I get back from work. I must say I am happy with the box. I am not looking for that tall of plants, and When I re-pot them I will change the setup into a different box that is bigger. Thanks for taking interest. I will keep you Posted.


----------



## whitebox (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Thebest,

first, thanx to pass by my journal :hubba: .

about the size of my plant, and yours very soon, i learnt in reading on this forum and planetskunk forum also that a 400w hps have a penetration of about 35 to 40 centimeters (sorry for the centimeters but i don't know metrics)  and for a 600w hps it's around 45 to 50 cm maximum.
i speak for the level of the hard good bud, under this level, you'll have some small and never rockhard popcorn.

that's why i try to keep my plants in low size and toped them 2 times to give them many branches at the same level.  the result is that i have 12 to 16 equaly   wellsized bud .

sure you'll do very well  man.

Cheers and keep an eye on your journal man.

.WB.


----------



## thebest (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I figured I would just post a quick pic of my plant that is outside. She is doing good(Still Hoping she is a "She") but anyways take a look and tell me what you think, I saw some small slug on it when I went out there and it ate two small holes in the girl, what should I do for slugs?? anyone?


----------



## thebest (Jul 15, 2008)

P.S, I am aware of the Nute burn. I was having dificulties with the darn spider mites. but no worries it wasn't that bad and I keep seeing new growth everyday. She should be alright.


----------



## thebest (Jul 15, 2008)

July 15th, 2008
Planted 2 of the 5 today in Organic MG soil. I didn't want to use MG, but I couldn't find anything else at the store, so I just desided to deal... Its a 10-5-5 for the first two months so... it shouldnt be a problem here is a pic of the soil.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice plant. Can't wait for update.


----------



## thebest (Jul 16, 2008)

July 16th, 2008
Today one of the 2 seedling sprouted. I also came across a bag seed that had already cracked in the bag, and the root sprouted. I felt like giving it a try and puting it in the soil and adding water. Who know's until you try right? Anyways, my plant outside isnt doing so good, I am going to try and bring her in. Clean her up and see what I can do. I will keep you posted.


----------



## thebest (Jul 16, 2008)

I went and checked the paper towl, Two more of the original 5 seeds opened. I am putting them in soil today. I am going to put them in the box. I will show you the set up when I get back from Homedepot. Got to get more lights!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some GREEN MOJO for the little sprouts.

Good luck bro


----------



## thebest (Jul 16, 2008)

July 16, 2008

Okay, I thought I would tell you exactly what Is in the box. I have three florescent lights in there. 

Lights - One 27 watt 1300 lumens, a 15 wat 850 Lumens and another 24" Don't know the lumens on it, it was at my house and I desided to use it. 

Water Schedule- Every Other day, Or When soil is dry. (Bottle Water)
I marked the Seed #'s on the cups, I will put sticks in to show you guys.
Be looking for updated Pictures tonight!
~The Best


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay here is the update:
Picture one is the grow room
Picture two is Seed #1 and Seed #2 next to eachother.
I gave them a slight amount of water, not enough to classify it as a watering, just a little sprinkle. I also aired out the soil by squishing the sides of the cup together, "Not too hard," I find that this makes it easier for the seed to sprout. They are doing pretty good so far. I am happy with #1. I will keep you updated!


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, Seed #2 has sprouted and looks better than #1 if you can believe that! The true leaves and the sun leaves are visable. #1 is above the ground, but still traped in its shell. I am going to let it take its time for tonight. If it does not pop that shell of, I will remove it for her! haha. Anyways, Seeds #3, #4, #5 still no show of sprouting, but they were planted a day later, Will keep you updated! Stay tuned for pictures!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 17, 2008)

*Looks like your off to a great start inside and out :aok:  Keep us posted.
*
 *GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROWS* ​


----------



## thebest (Jul 18, 2008)

alright, all seeds have sprouted out of the soil except the one I found already germinated in a bag. So tottal of sprouted plants = 4. I gave them all water except plant #2. She had enough. I also moved them closer to eachother, and am going to go buy some more florescents, the CFL's keep burning out. Anyone know of a good lamp to use??


----------



## thebest (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, It is day 5 since planting, and this is what I have so far. Unfortunetly, #1 never made it out of her shell, so I threw her away. #2 is looking very nice, #3 got thrown out, it was the already germinated seed I found in a bag of whizzle. #4 Is looking nice, and number 5# is looking good. Here are some pictures, I am going to water them today and I also added a plant florescent, and another cool white florescent. more light!!!  anyways, I will keep you guys posted.
*Pictures Show- Plant #2, Plant #4, Plant #5 all together in that order
then Plant #2, Then #4, then #5 
Thanks for the interest. I will be happy to answer any questions. or take feed back


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the one that didn't sprout. Looking good nice & healthy sprouts. Some Green Mojo for the sprouts. lol


----------



## stoner (Jul 21, 2008)

is that one sprout in a clear pot???... if it is you should tape up the bottom


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

? what


----------



## thebest (Jul 22, 2008)

Im starting to get nervous with my plant outside, so I am thinking I am just going to cut her up into clones and just bring it inside and double production... What do you guys think? sound like a plan?


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 22, 2008)

If that is a clear pot you wanna put something around it so light will not penetrate through the pot. It will do much harm if light gets to the roots. Take like some electrical tape or tape some paper around the sides of the pot and you will be good. Lookin good so far brutha heres some good ol green mojo to get them babies groing lovely!


----------



## thebest (Jul 24, 2008)

:holysheep: Hey, Just updating I am going to put them in party cups tonight. I am going to get pots for them, I will do the real re-pot on day 15. Thats when I will show you more pics. Feel free to ask questions! Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 24, 2008)

If i may ask why are your cfl's burning out? I am now on my 2nd grow and all 8 of mine are still working fine. I was just wondering if you may have them wired wrong and they keep popping or are they just burning out because they do have a pretty long useage of hours mine are rated at 20,000 hours each.But what i am concerned about is that you do not burn your house down is why i asked well take care...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good TheBest!!


----------



## thebest (Jul 24, 2008)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> If i may ask why are your cfl's burning out? I am now on my 2nd grow and all 8 of mine are still working fine. I was just wondering if you may have them wired wrong and they keep popping or are they just burning out because they do have a pretty long useage of hours mine are rated at 20,000 hours each.But what i am concerned about is that you do not burn your house down is why i asked well take care...


 
The only one that was burning out was my 27 watt CFL that I used in a desktop lamp and that lamp gets really hot, so I desided no more bulbs in the desktop lamp and im just using the tubes. I have 4 tubes in there, they are all working find and they actually are helping me with my heat situation because my house is at 70 degrees usually which is a little cold, but they keep it at 85 which is working great. Thanks for taking notice and helping out tho.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 24, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> The only one that was burning out was my 27 watt CFL that I used in a desktop lamp and that lamp gets really hot, so I desided no more bulbs in the desktop lamp and im just using the tubes. I have 4 tubes in there, they are all working find and they actually are helping me with my heat situation because my house is at 70 degrees usually which is a little cold, but they keep it at 85 which is working great. Thanks for taking notice and helping out tho.


If you're hanging your CFLs pointed down, that may be the reason why they keep burning out--i had the same problem.  Unfortunately, CFLs are not able to work properly pointed down--gases inside the bulb do not fully engage with electric current.  The lighting guy at a hardware store said if they are anything pointed further down than parallel, the bulbs do not burn properly thus the reason for burning out.  Maybe you could mount them on the sides of your box, if you still want to use the reflector or place them above the plants so the sides are above the canopy and use the tubes as side lighting...vice versa?  I plan to use CFLs for canopy lighting and some tube Fluros for side lighting if i can get good ventalation.

stay irie,
kailiwela44


----------



## thebest (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was having problems with it because there is a white reflector around the bulb, I think that it got too hot for it to handle. Its okay though, I have 4 tubes in the box, and only three plants which is plenty of light for now. I am also using a red burning floro, its ment for plant growth and aquriums, I thought I would give this a try and they seem to be doing just fine. Thanks though for the interest and the thought of the process. I am deffinatly going to have some more floros in there when they are bigger, but for now I think 4 is doing the job. What kind of seeds are you going to be growing?


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 24, 2008)

looking good so far buddy, give'm time and love and they will return the favor in a few months. I always wondered why cfl's always burn out so fast at my house kaliwela, thanks.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 25, 2008)

Little bit of bad news. I had to cut down the plant outside, I was getting so nervous that someone was going to spot her, and yes it is a her. She was starting to show signs of sex, so I choped her up into clones and stuck them in water. I know I know I should have gotten rooting compound, but I didn't/couldn't find it at homedepot. if this doesnt work, then oh well. I am just not trying to get caught doing something so stupid... It shouldnt be illegal the darn thing straight up grows in NATURE!


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 25, 2008)

I got two Nirvana shop Citrals.  They are into one week of flowering, no sex yet, one is LST, and one isn't.  I also have a Top 44 growing 12/12 from seed--just sprouted but hasn't shed it's shell.

IMO, GE 40w CW cfls aren't reliable.  I went through three of them--one exploded when being removed (wear safety glasses and don't breath the fumes--mercury based), the second started smoking on me when after one week, and the third burned out after about three weeks of use.  I still have two left, but i will now be using 2-26w per light socket--need a y splitter for this.  Another observation.  If you choose to use the Y splitter never connect one to another.  It creates extra heat, extra weight, and may warp the metal lining causing it to be stuck in the other splitter.

C ya tomorrow,
kailiwela44


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry about your outdoor girl.  My condolences.  There is a way to root w/o compound...check the resources section for cloning in soil.

Best wishes,
kailiwela44


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the out side plants...


----------



## andy52 (Jul 25, 2008)

aluminum foil is not good.causes hot spots.might want to get mylar for reflect.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 26, 2008)

hey buddy, here's a pic of what your looking for at the store. thought it might help you locate it on the shelf.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks man. appreciate it


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 27, 2008)

Anytime man, hehe.. I almost got laughed out of my 1st MJ grow class at the local clinic when I told everyone I was useing "root-one". I said it several times before they told me it was called "roo-tone". lol... for 35+ years Ive been calling it root-one. thats what my mom called it. Anyway, it's great stuff whatever you call it.
puff


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> Little bit of bad news. I had to cut down the plant outside, I was getting so nervous that someone was going to spot her, and yes it is a her. She was starting to show signs of sex, so I choped her up into clones and stuck them in water. I know I know I should have gotten rooting compound, but I didn't/couldn't find it at homedepot. if this doesnt work, then oh well. I am just not trying to get caught doing something so stupid... It shouldnt be illegal the darn thing straight up grows in NATURE!



Bringing Outdoor plants to your Grow-Room could bring you Bugs or mites and infect all other indoor plants... Bad to hear you had to cut her down... Hope you get some healthy clones out of her...
Post more pics...


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

I checked the plant, I was having problems earlier with bugs, but ever since I sprayed, there hasn't been any bug holes or bites. the leaves were really healthy, and i soaked the plant in water before bringing it in. I think it should be okay, I am out of town until later tonight, So, ill check when I get back.


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

okay just updating, These are the plants that are left. #2, #4 and #5
I left them on Veg 24/7 lighting and it is day 14. I am going to add another light in there tomorrow, I will update the grow box pics for you then too, anyways they were feed two days ago and the soil is still moist, I am going to let it dry out a bunch before feeding again. Hope you enjoy
Going in Order from #4, #5, #2 and then lined up side view order is #2, #4, #5
Best


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good. Thebest


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you man, thank you


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

could I/ Should I start LST now or later? They seem to be growing nice, I don't know if I want to do it now or later. Can you guys take a look and tell me what you think. Thanks


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

Also Added another 15V 18" floro to the mix.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

hey Best, on tying down-how long before you plan on transplant? if your going to do it soon,i wouldnt start tying yet. i would transplant now, give them a week to get used to thier new home, then begin tying down. IMO. 
otherwise, all is looking good bro. ...


----------



## MojoeGrowSomeMo' (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin gooood so far man and i agree with banjo on the LST, not in the cups...but they do look tall enough for it if they were in their final container. 

Keep up the good work mang!:smoke1:


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

ok great, Then I will transfer them into the gallon pots tonight. Thanks for the help guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## wallace123 (Jul 28, 2008)

heres my take best lst can be done any time during the veg state in my opinion looks like you might be able to top them or fim them in a couple of days or sooner looking good though you might want to cut drainage in the bottom of the cups and keep them watered regularly I've also heard of using a few drops Palmolive dish soap in the water to help the air get through the soil 
also you might use some hydrogen peroxide to your water mix to kill any bacteria


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Like some of the others said, you should LST when they are in their final home.  I used LST early on mine and i kinda wish i waited until a few more nodes came out.  My first anchor was near the soil and the second one I had between two of the nodes--somewhat difficult to get between without sliding out.  I kept the stem parallel to the soil because of early stretching. Be sure to anchor the stalk either at the base of the soil or above the first node to prevent uprooting.  Try not to use twist ties cause you'll end up seeing some damage to the stems--from what i've read, pipe cleaners is what is preferred by others and myself.
I feel your frustration with the bugs.  I recently found some aphids in my box.  I probably got them somewhere on my journey from work and home. I come across lots of weeds, other gardens, and so forth--Ed Rosenthal suggested in one of his books to change clothes when entering the garden.  Wal-mart has a Vegetable and Fruit insect killer you can use once a week--it said it kills all the pests i read about in Ed's book.  It also give you a time frame on how long to use it before harvest--for things other than MJ.  Have fun staring when u LST.

be cool,
kailiwela44


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the positive feed back. I went and got some pots for the plants, They are about as big as I can go. Unfortunetly I would love to grow monsters, but I just can't! I also found some rooting poweder that I am going to dip the clones in that I have, they are still alive so, this should be good. I also baught some of those pete pellet planter things. So, I am doing it the right way now  I will post up some pictures when I can later on tonight. Thanks a lot guys. wish me luck


----------



## thebest (Jul 29, 2008)

okay so I transfered them into the plants. I also put the clones in rooting hormone. Is is called Takeroot. I will tell you how it works for those who are interested in trying it. Also, unfortunetly, when I was rearanging the lights, one fell on to plant #2 it bent it a little, but nothing too bad. It wasn't a heavy light. Here are some of the pics. I now have 4 florescent lights in there one is still attached to the side of the box on the lower half, to give light to the bottom leaves. Other three are on top, I have a soft white, cool white, and aqurium/plant growth CFL. First pic is #2, #4, #5 in order from left to right, 2nd pic is plant #2 before the lights fell, 3rd pic is Plant #4, and 4th Pic is Plant #5.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Best looking good.


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

okay. Bad day today with the plants, another light fell, this time hitting plant #2 and #4... no damage done, but I might have killed my clones. I looked today and they were all wilted and droped down. I gave them more water and sprayed them to moisten them up, but I don't know it might be to late. either way the plants are looking great. It is day 16 I am going to top them on day 20. Be looking for pics. 12/12 starts as soon as new growth shows after topping.


----------



## buddy hatchet (Jul 31, 2008)

hay im sorry to hear about your clones, but i also noticed you said you where using aluminum foil, like the other dude said thats not good, mylar is a good solution, but for a even cheaper solution you could use flat white paint, but make sure you have tons of ventaltion while  your painting if your plants are still around, im not sure if the fumes woulld harm them, but who wants to take that chance?


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah, I stoped using tin foild awhile ago. I am not using anything really. they plants are doing fine, the temperature is 83ºF, and I take them out for about an hour to give them fresh air, not out side. But yeah it was my first time ever cloning, I will try it later with these plants, but I think I am going to have a different set up for the clones. one that is easier to reach, and for me to pay better attention to it.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sucks about the light falling.. Any damage to the light?

Have a good morning Best.


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

nope no damage to the light. thank you, you too man.


----------



## thebest (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, just wanted to show you how the ladies are doing. #5 smells really rank and its wierd, because they are all the same age and I mean as soon as I open the box it smells like weed. I hope she stops this, I can't have the whole house smelling like ganja. Also on plant #2 if you can see it, the tips are starting to turn a brighter green, I am thinking it might have been nute burn when I watered it, but I can't do anything about it cuz the soil has the nutes in it. Unfortunetly I used MG organic Choice. It is working ok, they plants are nice and green, but when I water it might be too much. Any suggestions would be great. Here are the pics. #5 looks the best, just not in the pic cuz my camera was running out of batteries so I had to take it fast before it died. enjoy!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 1, 2008)

looking nice a green to me.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking good minus MG nut problem... I use FFOF soil works good for transplants.. Gives them rochet fuel but with the clone I have I had to add Peat Moss to the FFOF soil.. The Moon Light wasn't draining water right...
I put the Moon light with the Sativa Hybrids so she would companie. Good Morning & have a good day...


----------



## someguy (Aug 1, 2008)

if they are already stinkin, look into a carbon filter fo sho


----------



## thebest (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just a quick update. I am starting 12/12 today. Should I top them before or let them get use to 12/12 first?


----------



## thebest (Aug 3, 2008)

Couple of questions. My plants are starting to root outside of the soil, does this mean that the pot is too small? Also the tips of the leaves are pointing downward, my box is 91º F which is high, but I am having problems getting it down. and I am experiencing fruit flys, will they harm the plants and if so what do you do to get rid of them? thanks for all the help so far. the plants are looking nice


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

hey buddy, on topping, I wouldn't do it unless you have to. If you are going to top I would think it would be better to top and wait untill they recover and have 2 tops fully developed and then switch to 12/12. The only exeption for me would be if I needed to keep them short, then topping and going 12/12 would probably help keep stretch down as the plants would be recovering from topping when they would/should be starting to stretch. did that make sense? leaves pointing down at the tips could be too much N, but it could be something else...I like to re-pot when I see roots come out the bottom, unless it's there final pot. I dont think fruit flies are a problem, at least I sure hope they aren't, or I'm ####ed too. lol. I have fruit flies and house flies, just anoying I think.
puff


----------



## thebest (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah. no the roots arn't comming out of the bottom, they are comming out of the top. and something else is growing lmao in this soil. MAKE A NOTE, never use MG organic choice.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Puff...


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck with the flowering! 
they look nice and healthy


----------



## thebest (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, I just thought it would be a good idea to tell you guys, that I wont be continuing with this grow journal anymore. I was in a bad position and played it safe rather than sorry. Sorry to all of you who were "interested" I will try again at a better time. I had a lot of fun with this journal and deffinatly learned a lot from all of you. I will still be posting and trying to watch all of your grows. Hope to see some crazy indoor grow sessions this winter. Maybe I might start one who know's, anyways. Just thought you guys should know that this grow is dead. Thanks again. 
~Best


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sucks to here.  look forward to hear from you.
Aloha,
kailiwela44


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great keepem green and good luck
BE SAFE!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Man whats up with that Oh well looking forward to seeing your next grow.. Good Luck buddy


----------



## andy52 (Aug 12, 2008)

i can say that it seems like bag seeds pop easier than the high dollar seeds do.i had to pull the seed shell off of a couple of mine.they were 3-4 ins tall and still had the seed case on top.helped them out.doing good now.and on this last 5 seeds i germed,it has been 5 days now and 1 popped and the others i planted in small peat pots.they were just crackin.i think i got carried away with starting seeds.now i do not really have enough room for them all.i guess i will pick the strongest looking ones and cull the rest.oh well.i do not plan on planting seeds again for some time clones only.good luck my friend and good growin


----------

